# Best place to mount a cell phone in 2001 e46 sedan



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm trying to decide where to mount my cell phone in my 325i...

These are the possibilites:

- Right of the radio
- By the emergency brake - console angled
- to the side of the radio, lower

I've found these 3 mounts (hard-wiring a motorola car kit for a V600--don't want to deal with bluetooth)

Console Angled

Right of Radio

Kuda Phone Base

Does anyone have experience with any of these? Also, I'm looking for a short winshield antenna for the rear window.

Thanks!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

sna77 said:


> I'm trying to decide where to mount my cell phone in my 325i...
> 
> These are the possibilites:
> 
> ...


What phone do you have? Maybe you can just get a OEM cradle if your phone is one of the BMW approved ones, you do not care about the cupholders and want a OEM look. :dunno:


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Technic said:


> What phone do you have? Maybe you can just get a OEM cradle if your phone is one of the BMW approved ones, you do not care about the cupholders and want a OEM look. :dunno:


I have a Motorola v600. Which I've heard rumors that one is made in Europe, but not sold in the US


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I had the first one for 2 Motorolas until I went bluetooth. I really liked the fact that there wasn't some ugly bracket hanging out of the dash. The only problem was that with the phone so low, it was hard to read the display, and on a flip, it's even worse since the screen points back. I fiddled with the adjustable mount for my v60 quite a bit but still couldn't get it quite right. And it also keeps passengers from the windowswitches.

If I were to do it over again, I'd probably pony up for the last option, or the OE equivalent that attaches higher up.

I used the factory antenna so I can't help you there.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

My vote goes for "by the e-brake."

The other spots are much better suited for an iPod, should you ever decide to add one.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

What is the OE one you're talking about? Up by the radio?

How did the proclip fit by the ebrake? Did it move a lot when you snapped it in, or is it pretty secure?


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

I have a Pro-Fit-Intl mount (the pdf'd one that mounts to the right of the radio) to hold my iPaq for navigation (with a Sedio mount attached to the bracket) and really like the clean look of it. I run the power wire right under the trim into the dash. I find it to be the least intrusive of the three.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

sna77 said:


> What is the OE one you're talking about? Up by the radio?
> 
> How did the proclip fit by the ebrake? Did it move a lot when you snapped it in, or is it pretty secure?


It's a 'pad' thing but it attaches to the left of the glovebox and the mount surface is next to the HVAC.

I'm not sure which mount goes by the e-brake, but I'm assuming you're talking about the one next to the shifter. It slides on from the back. I never even bothered using the double-sided tape. I still have the thing sitting around. Never got around to selling it.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. Any suggestions on the external antennas. What did you use for one? I don't wan't a long external one... I think Hirschmann makes a short one...

Hirschmann Antenna


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Not sure if someone has mentioned this already but what about using one of the BMW snap-in connectors---you'd lose your cupholders but its probably the best looking solution.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

robg said:


> Not sure if someone has mentioned this already but what about using one of the BMW snap-in connectors---you'd lose your cupholders but its probably the best looking solution.


Do you know where I can buy one? I have a Motorola v600?


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

In your briefcase, so you can't use it while driving.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

sna77 said:


> Do you know where I can buy one? I have a Motorola v600?


Here's one place that sells them...

http://www.advancedautovations.com/alacarte.html


----------

